# Please identify if hybrids or not.yellow lab & fryeri



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

As title says, need to know if these fish are hybrids or not.For the lab im almost sure its a hybrid, then the other 2 look like fryeri one more than the other so i need to know if both are pure.thanks


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

The lab definately is


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

the first fryeri looks good but the second looks like a hybrid. the blaze on the his forehead looks yellow instead of the normal white. i dont believe there are any locations that have a yellow blaze. it looks like alot of the fryeri's that petsmart was selling back a while ago, that had a lot of yellow in the anal fin and on the forehead. the lab looks like a lab/red zebra hybrid that is sold everywhere.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The first fish is a hybrid.

The "fryeri" does look odd, but then they can look like this when they've been hormoned. This fish is in pretty rough shape too. I would wait until it becomes healthy to reserve final judgement.


----------

